# Experienced Offshore



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Would like to get offshore if anyone needs an extra person to help with expenses and grunt work. I owned my own offshore boat in the past and know what is required to keep a boat running and am more than willing to help with expenses and cleaning. Have my own gear and I am in Angleton. Available weekends and during the week. Donâ€™t drink and donâ€™t get seasick. Snapper run or overnight donâ€™t mind either just looking to get out in the blue and have some fun. 

Scott Heiser 

979 285-745four


----------

